# what to buy from Rebel sport



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys, 
I have a 40buck gift voucher for rebel sports and thought i might try and get something for the yak, does anyone know what they might have of interest??

do they have any suitable pfds for offshore work?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Most rebel sports have hardly any fishing gear these days.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

you might find some booties for cold water and walking on rocks.......

persoanally I would buy some golf balls for my dad's x-mass present *L*


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I was given a Rebel voucher a few months ago. Got cricket gear for my son but also a pair of Columbia trousers - very lightweight and quick drying. Perfect for sun protection on the yak. Cost more than $40 but well worth it if you want to chip in the extra. Also have fishing shirts


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

might have to get another shirt then

thanks guys


----------

